# NetBeans 7.1 swing



## Laren (24. Nov 2011)

Hi,

Ich habe mir heute mal das neues NetBeans geladen und es ist mir als aller Erstes aufgefallen, dass der Swing Editor(warum ich eigentlich NetBeans benutze)  nicht mehr unterstützt/vorhanden ist.
Aber warum?

Viele Grüße


----------



## turtle (24. Nov 2011)

Eclipse bietet nun auch den WindowBuilder an, der so schlecht nicht ist.


----------



## AlexSpritze (24. Nov 2011)

Schau doch mal unter Tools --> Plugins, ob unter dem Reiter Installed bei dir GUI Builder auftaucht. Eigentlich sollte der standardmäßig dabei sein. Ansonsten über den Reiter Available Plugins nachinstallieren.

Aber woran erkennst du, dass der GUI Builder nicht dabei ist? Was passiert, wenn du per "New File" ein "Swing GUI Forms/JFrame Form" erstellen willst?


----------



## Laren (24. Nov 2011)

Hi,

Schaut selbst(Anhang).

Gibt es denn ein Swing Nachfolger?

Viele Grüße


----------



## AlexSpritze (24. Nov 2011)

Genau der Text vom zweiten Bild steht  auch unter NetBeans IDE 7.1 Beta Release Notes and System Requirements.

Warum genau steht da allerdings auch nicht. Was passiert, wenn du das Plugin nach installieren willst? Geht wahrscheinlich ebensowenig?


----------



## Laren (24. Nov 2011)

jopp


----------



## pro2 (24. Nov 2011)

Bei mir wars bei ner 7.0.1 Installation auf einmal nicht mehr da. Habs dadurch gefixxt, dass ich 7.1 installiert habe. Sehr merkwürdig dieser Bug!


----------



## AlexSpritze (19. Dez 2011)

Ich habe jetzt mal neben der Version 7.0 auch die Version 7.1RC2 installiert. Zusätzlich alle Einstellungen aus der alten Version importiert und ich kann auch in der neuen Version mit dem GUI Builder Swing Forms erstellen. Unter den PlugIns wird der GUI Builder auch als installiert angezeigt. Ich weiß nicht, in wie weit, dieses PlugIn von der alten Version importiert worden ist.


----------



## Daniel_L (19. Dez 2011)

Der GUI-Builder funktioniert einwandfrei, aber seit NetBeans 7.1 wird das Swing Application Framework (SAF) nicht mehr unterstützt (siehe hier: SAFSupport - NetBeans Wiki).

Du kannst nachwievor SAF-Projekte kompilieren, aber eben nicht mehr mit dem GUI-Builder bearbeiten. "Normales" Swing lässt sich  problemlos verwenden. Hintergrund ist wohl, dass das SAF immer noch nicht Teil der offiziellen JDK ist und damit auch noch unklar ist, in welcher Form dieses Framework letztendlich zum Einsatz kommen wird. Daher empfiehlt NetBeans (übrigens schon seit einigen Versionen), neue Swing-Anwendungen mit Desktop-Schwerpunkt auf Platform-Basis zu erstellen.


----------



## Daniel_L (12. Nov 2012)

(Später) Nachtrag: Es gibt ein PlugIn für NetBeans ab Version 7.2, das das Swing Application Framework wieder integriert: Swing Application Framework Support - NetBeans Plugin detail


----------

